# YEA HONDA!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

I own a 98' nissan 200sx and i dont know if it happens to any of you and i dont know why but its happened more then once, twice, even more then ten times that when im out or working on my car people will come up and tell me nice car is it a honda?. First time someone asked me that i was like ok he's just stupid but then a lot people insist on calling my car a honda???????

Or they will ask what kind of car is this? what the heck am im supposed to say because its not like ive taken the signs or symbols off my car, if they cant read what my car says what the heck is going to make me think there even going to know what a nissan is.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just say 'yes'


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

say you have mad tyte NAAAAWWWWWZZZZZ and jdm madness all over your ride.....................all the way down to your Type-R stickers and Type-R V-TECH...lol and challenge them to a drag race


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

i told one person it was import from europe and one one thousand were made.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

tell then its a 79 buick and then tell them to go home.

everyone askes me what my 200SX is, but i took off my lettering, but the nissan symbol is still there.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

one day in the summer i was driving down a main road and they had the street blocked off (doing a seatbelt check or something??) and when i get up to the cop he asks me "is this thing a sentra?" i was like "yeeeeaaaa, yes it is "


i had a smile ear to ear


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

just say "tuesday" and turn around...


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

ha ha, it must have been one of those cops that went to school. i heard that they existed somewhere. only 2 or 3 of them in the country though


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Tell them it's the new YUGO!! And they are making a comeback!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........was a late night, and me n this Z(early 80's) were just keeping pace with each other, n he decides he wants to waste me, n i know he will, so we go, n i somehow got it. i think he was just a really bad shifter . 

BUT ANYWAY. at the next set of lights, he asked me if it was a 240, and if i did the SR swap..............




..........your damned right i said yes 

edit: 4 days before i had taken off all my emblems cept for the round NISSAN logos, cause my new ones were supposedly coming in the next day. 4 days later, nothing.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

tfilip1 said:


> Tell them it's the new YUGO!! And they are making a comeback!


lol..... i would tell then its a 98 GEO METRO type S one of 400 ever made in austria or somethin lol.
tell them mopar brought back the hemi cuda lol


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Marius said:


> tell then its a 79 buick and then tell them to go home.
> 
> everyone askes me what my 200SX is, but i took off my lettering, but the nissan symbol is still there.


lol, this is the new weaponry. Thank you so much.


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

just say: "This is a Z" then enter in the car and go scratching out a long "S" on the asphalt with your RWD !

lol


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

fanl said:


> just say: "This is a Z" then enter in the car and go scratching out a long "S" on the asphalt with your RWD !
> 
> lol


as your FWd starts to wheel hop.. LOL

or 
stupid one "is that a honda?"
200 " what?" is your mom a railroad spike?"

stupid one " no.."
200 " well get off my sack and read NISSAN bitches."
stupid one " of its a nissan.. hondas are better"
200 " thats why my lil niss will eat your honda. you vtech whore."
SLAP SLAP


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

tfilip1 said:


> Tell them it's the new YUGO!! And they are making a comeback!


my dad and i saw a PERFECT mini driving down the road, grey with black stripes and hella lights

and he says "the fun part is seeing how many drunk military guys you can fit in" lol
i painted my nissan badge black so people dont see it, well, i have been asked many a time by the honduds what body kit i have on my civic.........nissan really did make a nice looking bumper. you find me a civic that looks as good as a lowerd se-l and i will bare your child


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

dang i went with my friend to mitsubishi to look at evo's and the worker looked at his fixed up lexus is300 and said "so your ready to trade that honda in?" to which my friend replied "nah the lexus wants to laugh at you mitsubishis up close!". damn sales people.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i forget who but someone in texas went to test drive a 350z and the salesman asked his after ward what was wrong.........and he said "wel i was nice and all, but i wish it was faster" in which the salesman replyed "faster than what!?" and he points to a white b13 se-r and says "that" lol. i read it some were (maybe DNE) it was hilarity.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah
thats Rathi's B14 that was being referred to


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> yeah
> thats Rathi's B14 that was being referred to


i thought so.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

i tought my ex to drive a manuel in my car last year and we went back to her place and she was like "DAD Ryan taught me how to drive a stick in his Honda" ....i made fun of her for weeks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Reply "yes" and ask if they would like to feel the VTEC. Inform them that your VTEC controller makes the VTEC kick in at idle and it holds out all the way to your 12,000RPM redline.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

are people seriously this stupid? if they are...i dont think i want to drive on public roads too much anymore.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

several people have asumed my car was a honda


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

lets file a class action lawsuit againts honda or nissan for the emotional distress this has caused us all


----------

